# What To Do, What To Do.........



## Alias (Sep 22, 2010)

Large addition to the local veterinary hospital.

Local 'good old boy' electrician is doing the installation.  No calls yet for any electrical inspections.

I was over there for the sheetrock inspection and noticed blue plastic boxes for switches, outlets, etc. with romex.  Now if my memory serves me correctly, electrical wiring needs to be in conduit, correct?

Sue, in CA


----------



## fatboy (Sep 22, 2010)

What is the construction type? NM cable can be used in type III, IV and V construction, with some exceptions. See Article 334.


----------



## Mac (Sep 22, 2010)

"Health Care Occupacies" must use conduit.  Not sure if that includes 'non-human' health care...


----------



## Alias (Sep 22, 2010)

fatboy said:
			
		

> What is the construction type? NM cable can be used in type III, IV and V construction, with some exceptions. See Article 334.


fatboy -

Thanks for the reference. We don't get a lot of new commercial building, or any other for that matter. Most of the commercial work here is Type V. This is Type V and does not meet any of the criteria in Article 334.12 - uses not permitted.

I do require conduit in commercial with exposed wiring, structures with dropped ceilings, etc., and I've had a couple of those.

The main reason for the question is this: I was at another commercial addition for the local chain saw/auto repair shop that is in progress and I observed all electrical is in conduit. Contractor said that is how commercial should be installed. This contractor is also a school inspector, currently back to his original job because no schools are being built in CA. Needless to say, I got a little concerned over the other project.

Thanks again for the prompt answer.

Sue, CRS.......? Guess not.


----------



## Alias (Sep 22, 2010)

Mac said:
			
		

> "Health Care Occupacies" must use conduit. Not sure if that includes 'non-human' health care...


Not according to CA codes, it's a B.  Thanks Mac!

Sue, in sunny CA


----------



## Plans Approver (Sep 22, 2010)

From the 2008 NEC handbook for section 517.1 (in part) "The scope of Article 517 also includes health care facilities that may be mobile or supply very limited outpatient services. However, the scope does not include animal hospitals or veterinary offices."


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Is there a provision in the code that states that the AHJ can set policy or require MC or conduit over NM (romex)? I really hate to see romex being used in commercial applications. It may be by city adopted ordinances.

Alias you are correct in not allowing NM above a drop ceiling NEC 334.12.

Commercial garages having a hazardous classification may be why the auto repair shop's in conduit?

Would a pit bull in a vet's office be considered a hazardous location? just asking?

Also see annex E in the NEC

pc1


----------



## fatboy (Sep 22, 2010)

You just amend out (3) like we did, eliminates the commercial building use of NM cable.

"*334.10 Uses permitted*. Type NM, Type NMC and Type NMS cables shall be permitted to be used in the following:



"(1) One- and two-family dwellings and their accessory structures.
​

"(2) Multifamily dwellings permitted to be of Types III, IV and V construction up to 3 stories in height only and their accessory structures, except as prohibited in 334.12.
​


"(3) Deleted in its entirety.


​

"(4) Cable trays in structures permitted to be Types III, IV and V where the cables are identified for the use."
​


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 22, 2010)

Plans Approver said:
			
		

> From the 2008 NEC handbook for section 517.1


Handbook commentary is not enforceable. However the NEC is. 



> 517.1 Scope.The provisions of this article shall apply to electrical construction and installation criteria in health care facilities that provide services to human beings.


----------



## jim baird (Sep 23, 2010)

Most generally speaking, Romex is Ok if it is not a rated wall assembly.


----------



## Alias (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the answers and interpretations.  I am glad for the input and differing points of view.

This is what makes this Board so friendly and helpful!

Sue, in sunny CA where fall has arrived


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 23, 2010)

So, what electrical standards apply to veterinary facilities? OSHA, ...as directed by

the state board of licensure [ in that particular state ], other?

I couldn't find anything in the NFPA series.

*QUESTION #1:* Who protects little Fluffy or Rocco, from being shocked, whilest

they are being treated?

*QUESTION #2:* While operating various electrical / or electro-mechanical

equipment in the veterinary facility, would the users [ i.e. - the medical

staff ] be protected from a shock potential, using Article 517, or other?

Just asking, `cause I take my doggies in to the vet. regularly.  

.


----------

